# Continental Extreme Contact DWS



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

*Continental Extreme Contact DWS*
UTQG: 540 A A (All Sizes)
50,000 Mile Tread Life Warranty
60 Day Customer Satisfaction Ride Guarantee

Click here for: *Sizes, Specs, and Pricing on Continental Extreme Contact DWS*

The Extreme Contact DWS features improved grip and braking in both dry and wet conditions with a unique asymmetrical tread design. This tire includes an advanced tread compound for improved traction in all-weather conditions including snow, significantly improved mileage, and an industry leading level of rolling resistance for better fuel economy.

*Benefits:*

*Enhanced performance in dry conditions
*Improved water evacuation for outstanding wet handling
*Improved snow performance
*Reduced distortion for enhanced energy delivery, lower rolling resistance and improved treadlife.
*Consumer friendly indicators alert drivers to tires performance level in Dry, Wet, and Snow conditions.​







*Tread Wear Indicators:*

Consumer friendly indicators alert drivers about tire's performance level in Dry, Wet, and Snow conditions.

DW indicates tire is tuned for optimum performance (D for Dry, W for Wet, S for Snow)

When indicators disappear, tire is no longer tuned for optimum performance in that particular road condition.








*Dry Performance*

ExtremeContact DWS has a unique "chamfered edge" technology for dry performance. This dry road surface technology generates greater acceleration grip, handling and braking traction in dry conditions. Solid outer shoulder and chamfered pattern edges concentrates on a maximum surface contact resulting in increased traction.








*Wet Performance*

The Continental ExtremeContact DWS has a high void to tread ratio with enhanced groove curvature which improves water evacuation for outstanding wet handling. Void to tread ratio means the amount of void area in the tread vs. the amount of tread pattern making contact with the road surface. This void allows water absorbed into the pattern and then quickly evacuated. 

















*Snow Performance*

The Continental ExtremContact DWS has an excellent grip on snow covered roads provided by the extreme number of biting edges and a new feature "Traction Grooves". Continental Tires engineers designed the extreme number of biting teeth inside the grooves. These biting teeth keep the packed snow from sliding though the grooves adding a grip to an area of the tire. This new feature is unique to the Continental ExtremContact DWS.








​
*Dynamic Temperature Distribution*

The Continental ExtremeContact DWS has industry leading treadlife combined with lower rolling resistance and improved energy delivery to the road surface. This outstanding combination of traction, long wear and reduced rolling resistance is accomplished through "Dynamic Temperature Distribution".

(content provided by conti-online.com)

If you are running the Continental Extreme Contact DWS, post your review here along with a picture or two - we (as well as Continental) would love to read them.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There is no better tire for your DD then these.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

^
Any pictures you can share?

What do you think of the overall ride quality?


----------

